# 8 pound + Trout



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is a picture of my second trout over 8+ pounds in a few weeks.EMatty on Saturday....Please practice CPR whenever possible.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

What area !!! Nice fish ...


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow! Very nice.

Man, how tall is the guy that took the picture?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice catch and Pic. 

Suggestion.. Hold the belly of the larger trout with the boga ( allot less stressful ) Plus make a better pic.

I can hear the trout saying oh thank you as they leave the CPR...


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sweet fish, it's about 7 pounds bigger than the one I caught Saturday.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

YOU got me again coach!Been fishing with sneaky all winter miss 2 trips and bamb hes on the 8 pounders !Be looking for a article in the Texas Outdoor journal next issue on sneakypete,once again nice fish coach,
DEANO


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Yep! Happens everytime he goes out with a Red Head! Sneakypete I didn't hear my phone ring! LOL Nice Stove Pipe there Pete!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> Nice catch and Pic.
> 
> Suggestion.. Hold the belly of the larger trout with the boga ( allot less stressful ) Plus make a better pic.
> 
> I can hear the trout saying oh thank you as they leave the CPR...


Say again,
Congrats to the Sneaky Pete for the recon, the C, and the R.

(But Dave, I would hold the lip with the boga and put my hand under the belly. Heheh.)


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

I've been fishing about a cast from the boat when wading.I hurried back to the boat so my friend in the boat could snap a picture.I've been on these fish for over a month and therfore no need to wade very far.Biggie, I'll be down there from Wed. through the weekend give me a call.I missed a couple that will make these look like bait.



Rig'd UP said:


> Wow! Very nice.
> 
> Man, how tall is the guy that took the picture?


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Like this Capt Dave,here is another from a few weeks back....
It would be alot less stressful on these fish.... if.... I wasn't there....lol
Thanks for the advice Capt.Dave...



Captain Dave said:


> Nice catch and Pic.
> 
> Suggestion.. Hold the belly of the larger trout with the boga ( allot less stressful ) Plus make a better pic.
> 
> I can hear the trout saying oh thank you as they leave the CPR...


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

sneekypete said:


> Biggie, I'll be down there from Wed. through the weekend give me a call.I missed a couple that will make these look like bait.


Two trips back The one that made those look like bait sure got really perturbed at my Spook. She was really really nasty. Good to see em holdin.
Don't tell em bout my stringer mount...I'll never hear the end of it! LOL

Biggie


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

LOL,with the two finger massage less stressful than that stainless from the grip,Nice fish coach
DEANO


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Exactly. Picture Perfect SneekyPete

You are the top dog and I vote for your 8# er for catch of the week !!

( opps on the boga part, Menat the 5 finger boga.. ) LOL



sneekypete said:


> Like this Capt Dave,here is another from a few weeks back....
> It would be alot less stressful on these fish.... if.... I wasn't there....lol
> Thanks for the advice Capt.Dave...


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Capt....



Captain Dave said:


> Exactly. Picture Perfect SneekyPete
> 
> You are the top dog and I vote for your 8# er for catch of the week !!
> 
> ( opps on the boga part, Menat the 5 finger boga.. ) LOL


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Few extra pics from a cuple of weeks back with sneekypete


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

and a few more with the pete!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice pics.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

deano5x said:


> YOU got me again coach!Been fishing with sneaky all winter miss 2 trips and bamb hes on the 8 pounders !Be looking for a article in the Texas Outdoor journal next issue on sneakypete,once again nice fish coach,
> DEANO


 gotta stay off them cool ones if u wanna keep up with sneakypeat..I been invited every trip myself but i been at work arggghhhh##$#^%$&^ thanks for the invite sneakypete im gonna take u up one of these days nice fish both of em..Deano cant hang lol!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeh YEh i cant hang sneakypete,but im in the boat evey trip funny.Heres you a couple pic barham!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

EZ on the pics fellas these potlickers are lookin for background shots for their next expedition. Dont be trolled.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Thats what i was thinking DC. I know exactly where they are in a few of those shots. LOL


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

In the water thats for sure


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Really nice fish. I'm still lookin for my first fish in that size class.


----------



## kennerhaulic (Feb 14, 2008)

nice fish bet that was fun to catch..


----------

